# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  SANA-2001 : Программа расчёта стоимости строительства. Казахстан

## Ersain

Добрый день! 
поделитесь пожалуйста Программным обеспечением: "*SANA-2001*"
Программа расчёта стоимости строительства. *Казахстан"*

----------

AxelM (06.03.2014)

----------


## Yeva

> Добрый день! 
> поделитесь пожалуйста Программным обеспечением: "*SANA-2001*"
> Программа расчёта стоимости строительства. *Казахстан"*


Sana-2001 версия 18-2.21 от 1.11.13г.

http://dfiles.ru/files/jv90x2tsz

----------

AxelM (06.03.2014)

----------


## AxelM

Какай пароль на архив Sana 2001-18 update.rar (Sana-2001 версия 18-2.21 от 1.11.13г.)?

----------


## indexsolo

> Sana-2001 версия 18-2.21 от 1.11.13г.
> 
> http://dfiles.ru/files/jv90x2tsz


Автор ты издеваешься?))) Пароль бы

----------


## Кристина1821

Ну зачем так разочаровывать людей таИ Ищешь ищешь весь день сану, находишь а там пароль о котором не говорят.:mad:

----------


## GReko

https://www.dropbox.com/s/z5qx7ubm5o...ana19.rar?dl=0

Добавлено:
 дистрибутив Sana19_20.rar

https://www.dropbox.com/s/u6gh4z08kk...ana20.rar?dl=0

----------


## Al'Akir88

> https://www.dropbox.com/s/z5qx7ubm5o...ana19.rar?dl=0
> 
> Добавлено:
>  дистрибутив Sana19_20.rar
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/u6gh4z08kk...ana20.rar?dl=0


ещё бы ссылочки обновить есле не сложно, был бы очень признателен.

----------


## diputato

Люди добрые здравствуйте!!!
Ищу программу Sana-2001. ОООчень надо. Помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## kzman

Здравствуйте!очень надо sana-2001 HELP !!!

----------


## poligon_pav

Всем привет. Что ссылки обновите? Нужно очень.

----------


## shakirov_d

Всем привет. Что ссылки обновите? Нужно очень.

----------

